# Pm25 Z Axis Pwr



## LEM (Oct 25, 2016)

What would I use to power the z axis.  Not the quill but the head.  Thanks.  Link to source would be great.  Thanks.


----------



## TomS (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm assuming that you want to power the Z axis for the sake of raising and lowering the head rather than powering the head for machining purposes.  With that being said you can use an AC or DC gear motor.  You will have to build an adapter plate to mount it to your machine inline with the hand crank shaft.  Add a coupling and the necessary electrical circuitry and you should be good to go.  Here's a couple of pictures of my RF-30 powered Z axis.  The gear motor is for a RV slideout.  Probably overkill but I had it on the shelf. 

Tom S.


----------



## LEM (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes I am looking for a way to power the head lift.  Thanks foe the reply.  I have a PM25.


----------



## Muskt (Oct 26, 2016)

Take a look at this thread & go to post #12.  It is about the setup I used on a Grizz mill while living in Alaska.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/pm-727m-powered-z-axis.45294/#post-421751

Jerry in Delaware


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm using a Ford Windstar (or whatever) wipe motor, 12 volt, coupled to the Z axis crank. Works a charm, If I were to do it over, I'd put a dog clutch in the circuit and use a crank for fine tuning.


----------

